# Prise micro sur iMac



## MacDominion (2 Novembre 2001)

Depuis peu j'ai constaté que la prise micro de mon ordi ne fonctionne plus. Ce problème est déjà arrivé à mon oncle qui a dû faire changer sa carte mère mais son ordi était alors sous garantie. Le mien ne l'étant plus depuis pas mal de temps je me suis fait une raison jusqu'à ce que je m'achete un iMic.
J'aimerais savoir si ce genre de problème est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'entre vous et si la solution et vraiment de remplacer la carte mère.
Et quelle peut être la cause, car je me souviens ni d'avoir confondu les prises mic et casque ni d'avoir fait autre chose qui aurait pu endommager le truc.

Merci.


----------

